# Syniosbeam LED Searchlight Beamshot Comparison- Leopard 1, 450W Short Arc Tank Light



## BVH (Nov 8, 2018)

My 22lb capacity tripod head arrived yesterday so I now have a way to shoot my new Syniosbeam 200 Watt +/- CFT-90 equipped searchlight weighing in at 12 lbs. I continue to be more and more amazed at the performance of this LED searchlight. It's LED retro-fires into an 11" parabolic reflector and is water cooled running at up to 40 Amps to the LED on HIGH. The pics tonight of the Syniosbeam did not come out as clear as those shot some time ago of the Leopard tank light being used for comparison. Maybe it's because not as much concentrated light is hitting the target. I'm going to try another night to see if I can get clearer shots. But I must say I was truly amazed at how the light lit up from 3 to 4 acres of land with a tremendous amount of light, all from about 5,000 Lumens. At 40 Lumens per Watt, the Leopard light is putting out about 18,000 Lumens and in a much more concentrated beam. With the Snyiosbeam and my naked eye, I could easily see the top of the hill lit up at 1.07 miles and with my Zeiss Binocs, I said a few expletives when I first glimpsed the target. It's THAT good! 


Syniosbeam Zoomed but not as close as the tank light below. Also, it's but too bright - For target identification only




Tank light higher zoom than SB




Syniosbeam - About what I was thru the binocs





Tank Light





No Zoom





Tank Light


----------



## Enderman (Nov 8, 2018)

Nice comparison 
That tank light has a really intense hot spot, some day I'll build something that can throw farther haha
It's pretty efficient though in terms of cd/watt, much more than the syniosbeam.


----------



## XeRay (Nov 8, 2018)

Very impressive photos, both of them !!


----------



## eyesonfire (Nov 8, 2018)

Did i read correctly? LED you say? I believed you to be a short arc man.. LED must be catching up 
The beam shots look great. I have two nice LED lights, a thrower and a flooder, but love my SA lights.


----------



## BVH (Nov 8, 2018)

Absolutely I'm a Short Arc guy through and through. I'll most likely pass on with all my Short Arc lights tucked away in my garage. I have no intentions of selling any of them unless they are duplicates. But I've always appreciated LEDs, too and it's fun to see the rapid progression of them. I would guess that future high intensity LEDs will replace small Wattage Short arcs in some medical and scientific applications.


----------



## FRITZHID (Nov 8, 2018)

Very nice B!


----------



## sledhead (Nov 8, 2018)

Great beamshots to say the least. And, damn, I did not need to see that build thread! Great stuff.


----------



## Enderman (Nov 9, 2018)

sledhead said:


> Great beamshots to say the least. And, damn, I did not need to see that build thread! Great stuff.


Hahaha it is a very long thread


----------



## 169045 (Apr 13, 2020)

Very cool 
I am trying to get my leopard light up and running , got it to work once and now she don’t do anything


----------

